# Offline Routenplaner



## tomi (17. August 2005)

Hallo!

Kennt jemand von euch einen Routenplaner, den man offline auf seinem PC benutzen kann und der up to date ist.
Das beste wäre natürlich, wenn dieser Routenplaner sogar noch Freeware wäre


----------



## Tobias Menzel (17. August 2005)

Hi,

ich benutze KlickRoute - das ist allerdings nicht kostenlos ....

Gruß
.


----------

